# using stems in a tincture.. can i?



## mikeb4370 (Aug 24, 2009)

can i make a tincture or green dragon using only stems?


----------



## mikeb4370 (Aug 25, 2009)

well,, im trying it anyways.. ground up all my stems and crap i would normally throw out,, got some everclear. put those in a jar and shook it up,, ill let you know in 10 weeks how it turned out..


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes it works, its not as potent as if u were to use bud but it works,my friend does it all the time, i also have a jar myself in the process, use any vodka.. but i dont recomend grinding all the stems up, its better to leave them, your going to have bits an pieces in your tincture


----------



## blue smoke (Aug 25, 2009)

um... there's like 1% of the overall THC in the stems.... might as well just chew on them...... serisoly... waste of everclear


----------



## mikeb4370 (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont have the $$ to spend on kush so is regular weed ok to use? ill try using buds if it'll be worth it.. and how bout baking with regular weed,, is it worth it?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 26, 2009)

mikeb4370 said:


> i dont have the $$ to spend on kush so is regular weed ok to use? ill try using buds if it'll be worth it.. and how hout baking with regular weed,, is it worth it?


Average weed is great for extraction


----------



## mikeb4370 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok,, its been a week. got my stem tincture going ( using only stems)... has a nice dark color to it.. i only used a bit less than double the alcohol than the plant material.. hopefully it turns out good.. heres a couples pics before and after shaking,,


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Sep 3, 2009)

what you grind up the stems with?


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 6, 2010)

i used a coffee grinder..


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok.. bad idea.. tincture tasted like crap.. didnt give me the buzz i hoped it would. i would not use stems in the future. im still a bit weary about throwing good weed into booze rather than vaping it in my volcano. at this point, i think id rather make butter.


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 19, 2010)

youtube search eric the ruler. thats how you make green dragon. i was skeptical, made it one time the way he shows you, and was able to move it for $50 a shot.


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 20, 2010)

coffee grinder i bought from target


----------



## ak47is1337 (Feb 15, 2010)

you definitely can use stems in a tincture. You probably won't have to mess with a coffee grinder, although it really won't hurt your chances. Essentially you are going for the trichomes off the stems anyway, which will be fully exposed regardless of whether or not you ground it up, and you may lose a lot of the trichomes in the grinding process. 

Make sure you decarb; this is the most important part of the whole process. Let it sit in an oven at 325 for 5 minutes or so. If you aren't cooking it in alcohol, let it sit in alcohol (again, everclear is supreme for this) for at least 2 weeks.

Eric the ruler's videos are great, and they are also absolutely hilarious. Recommended for 2pac fans.


----------

